

Draft: MapReduce Algorithm Design - yarapavan
http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jimmylin/book.html

======
dzenanr
I wish more professors were on the edge as you are. Congratulations on the
useful work.

------
dgomez407
"This marked an beginning of an entirely new strategy and the dawn of the
multi-core era [81]." (page 13) error in grammar

